# Jointed or straight bodied baits?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have always thought the jointed baits are better. I'm not so sure anymore. I better figure this out fast because most of my baits I have been getting are jointed. I better stop the bleeding now if I am wrong. What are your guys thoughts?


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

the only jointed lure I have experience with for muskies is the rapala J13 (custom paintjob (browntrout), upsized hooks and coated with 2 layers of devcon 2 ton epoxy). This is probably the best lure for muskies that rapala makes. It dives deeper than the smaller jointed rapalas and the non jointed floaters bc the lip is in the very front and angled to go deeper.

I take that back I also have a creek chub pikie which is jointed but haven't used it much (looks good in the water though).

I've seen the real muskie lures though and probably prefer the non jointed as they are more aesthetically pleasing. A muskie may feel differently. And I've only caught one muskie in my life (it was on a multi jointed lucky craft live pointer).


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

In May , I could not keep the Ontario pike and walleye off my collection of jointed floating rapalas and bombers. I return home and buy more to replace lost ones plus more. In July I return to Canada (Quebec) and discover that straight floaters are more popular. I now consider jointed to be just another variety to try.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

In 15 years of fishing West Branch for muskie only 1 muskie has been put into the boat using a jointed lure. In the 12 years I have been going to Pigeon, Buckhorn, & Chemung in Canada I have never caught a muskie on a straight lure at all only jointed lures seem o work for me there. Fishing Lake Milton I think it is about 30/70 for me with the straight lure taking the most fish. I think it depends on where you are at and your confidence in the lure you are using.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i like both equally. have gotten about the same number of good fish on big jakes as big jointed baits. i like jointed baits over top of weed beds, and str8 baits in open water.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught musky and pike on both but prefer the one piece from a toughness standpoint. My largest musky came on a saltwater floating Rapala from Lake Of The Woods in 1970. That musky was 44" and my latest catch in 2004 was 17", on a Vib-E.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i like jointed.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

alot depends on what depth I want to fish. Straight models tend to run deeper. If I want to run at 20', I like a Bucher Depthraider. If I want to run shallow, I like a jointed Wiley.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've done well on Muskies at West Branch using joiinted Believers and Swim Whizzes. I've also done well there casting a jointed Shallow Raider.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I like to use jointed baits in cold water when your retrieve speed or trolling speed needs to be slower. The jointed lures have a little more action than the straight models at slower speeds, which gives more of an illusion of speed and can help trigger a strike.


----------

